# What size are the front Rotors



## ta400 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a 2013 GLI Autobahn, 18"wheels. I want to upgrade the all the rotors to a drilled and slotted type. And I am told that there are two different sizes. 312mm and 288mm and only the dealer would know. I have been speaking to R1 Concepts. I used their Premier Rotors on a 2009 SE Jetta I had previously. 
Any answers out there.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

The GLIs use the 312 mm rotor.


----------

